# The Beautiful Woman Thread



## Truthspeaker

Must post Classy picture and Swimsuit Picture of all your favorite women. Let's see if we can get to a thousand women. And which is more attractive on a woman? Swimsuit or classy?


----------



## Toro

Now THIS is a thread!

I'm partial to models myself.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Obviously it depends on the women.  I may be the only one, but I notice, in no particular order, a women's smile, eyes and her confidence, way before her attire.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Toro said:


> Now THIS is a thread!
> 
> I'm partial to models myself.



Where's the classy photo to go with the swimsuit?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Wry Catcher said:


> Obviously it depends on the women.  I may be the only one, but I notice, in no particular order, a women's smile, eyes and her confidence, way before her attire.



Don't tell us. Post a picture of the woman! Swimsuit and classy!
that's 2 women so far! 998 to go.


----------



## Ringel05

No swim suite but beautiful and classy!


----------



## ekrem

In the Western world and from glamour business, I like Catherine Zeta Jones. She's in in AquaAthena's avatar. She has class. Or Monica Belluci. They look also beautifull in older ages.
I like more dark hair women. Blondes I do not like that much, but Naomi Watts is also beautifull.


----------



## Truthspeaker

ekrem said:


> In the Western world and from glamour business, I like Catherine Zeta Jones. She's in in AquaAthena's avatar. She has class. Or Monica Belluci. They look also beautifull in older ages.
> I like more dark hair women. Blondes I do not like that much, but Naomi Watts is also beautifull.



This is the thread where Pictures need to dominate words. I'll help you out.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Ringel05 said:


> No swim suite but beautiful and classy!



Who is that?


----------



## Sheldon




----------



## Truthspeaker

That's 5 women. Please post a name for your woman.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Now, this is what a "real" woman looks like.  Heat in the winter and shade in the summer.


----------



## ekrem

Truthspeaker said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the Western world and from glamour business, I like Catherine Zeta Jones. She's in in AquaAthena's avatar. She has class. Or Monica Belluci. They look also beautifull in older ages.
> I like more dark hair women. Blondes I do not like that much, but Naomi Watts is also beautifull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the thread where Pictures need to dominate words. I'll help you out.(...)
Click to expand...


Birth year 1964 !


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthspeaker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No swim suite but beautiful and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that?
Click to expand...


That is the most beautiful woman in the world, Aishwarya Rai.  Here's another:


----------



## Ringel05

Truthspeaker said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No swim suite but beautiful and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that?
Click to expand...


Don't know, googled "woman's eyes" in images and she was one of them.
The image address has Russian brides in the address line.

BTW, I'm placing my order now!


----------



## Sheldon

Jessica Alba


----------



## masquerade




----------



## Synthaholic

Ringel05 said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No swim suite but beautiful and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know, googled "woman's eyes" in images and she was one of them.
> The image address has Russian brides in the address line.
> 
> BTW, I'm placing my order now!
Click to expand...

Post #14


----------



## Samson

How come "Octopus" isn't one of the poll choices?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

SImply...the hottest female on the planet.


----------



## Luissa

The one woman I would go lesbian for.


----------



## Samson

Luissa said:


> The one woman I would go lesbian for.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Yeah.  Yeah.  Yeah.  All of these women are pretty and that's for sure but I bet not a single one of them could even mow the damn lawn, put gas in the car, or even make a decent sammich.


----------



## Synthaholic

Count Chocula is determined to fuck up this thread.


----------



## Ringel05

Synthaholic said:


> Count Chocula is determined to fuck up this thread.


----------



## uscitizen

http://www.lazygirls.info/Ann_Coulter?loc=0


----------



## Synthaholic

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Synthaholic

Ann-Margret


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Ann Coulter



I always suspected you were a closet neo-con........


----------



## uscitizen

LOL, I just had to do a search and sure enough there is Coulter in a bikini.
I managed to squint enough to not lose my eyesight.


----------



## Mad Scientist

High heels look good with Dresses *and* Bikinis!


----------



## uscitizen

Mad Scientist said:


> High heels look good with Dresses *and* Bikinis!



Depends on what they are filled with.


----------



## Ringel05

Mad Scientist said:


> High heels look good with Dresses *and* Bikinis!



They also look good without dresses and bikinis.......


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> High heels look good with Dresses *and* Bikinis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what they are filled with.
Click to expand...


Champagne?


----------



## uscitizen

A champagne filled bikini?


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> A champagne filled bikini?



Golden champagne showers??!!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Ringel05 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> High heels look good with Dresses *and* Bikinis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also look good without dresses and bikinis.......
Click to expand...

This is true!


----------



## Truthspeaker

What a goddess Jane Seymour was and still is. The most beautiful woman of all time.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Eva Mendes


----------



## zzzz

A long dress that leaves some to the imagination is always sexier than something skimpier. Watching a woman walk and seeing a vague outline of those legs and hips just brings out the sexiness.


----------



## Truthspeaker

zzzz said:


> A long dress that leaves some to the imagination is always sexier than something skimpier. Watching a woman walk and seeing a vague outline of those legs and hips just brings out the sexiness.



Indeed, just post a picture of an example.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah




----------



## geauxtohell

Dress.


----------



## zzzz

Truthspeaker said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A long dress that leaves some to the imagination is always sexier than something skimpier. Watching a woman walk and seeing a vague outline of those legs and hips just brings out the sexiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, just post a picture of an example.
Click to expand...







Need I say anymore?


----------



## The Infidel

masquerade said:


>





I cant view the pics you posted here at work, but Liv Tyler in anything (or nothing) is all good!!!! 


Her eyes make me go gaga


----------



## 007

Synthaholic said:


> Ann-Margret...



I saw her in Vegas, back in '81... here's the marque in front of Caesars Palace for the show... yeah Ann was a hot babe...


----------



## Synthaholic

Padma Lakshmi:


----------



## Synthaholic

Angel Boris:


----------



## Synthaholic

Elin Nordegren:


----------



## Synthaholic

Elizabeth Shue:


----------



## Synthaholic

Nikki Taylor:


----------



## The Infidel

Dress:





swinsuit:






Nothing:





With eyes like these.... ITS ALL GOOD!!!!


----------

